# Dr. Phil's Personality Test...



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Got this in an Email, kind of interesting... I am a 31.  



Below is Dr Phil's test. (Dr. Phil scored 55; he did this test on Oprah-she got a 38.) Some folks pay a lot of money to find this stuff out. Read on, this is very interesting!


Don't be overly sensitive! The following is prettyaccurate and it only takes 2 m!inutes. Take this test for yourself and send it to your friends.


Answers are for who you are now...... not who you were in the past. Have pen or pencil and paper ready. This is a real test given by the Human Relations Dept. at many of the major corporations today. It helps them get better insight concerning their employees and prospective employees. It's only 10 Simple questions, so.....grab a pencil and paper, keeping track of your letter answers to each question. 

Ready??

Begin...

1. When do you feel your best?

a) in the morning

B ) during the afternoon and early evening

c) late at night



2. You usually walk...

a) fairly fast, with long steps

B ) fairly fast, with little steps

c) less fast head up, looking the world in the face

d) less fast, head down

e) very slowly



3. When talking to people you..

a) stand with your arms folded

B ) have your hands clasped

c) have one or both your hands on your hips

d) touch or push the person to whom you are talking

e) play with your ear, touch your chin, or smooth your hair



4. When relaxing, you sit with..

a) your knees bent with your legs neatly side by side

B ) your legs crossed

c) your legs stretched out or straight

d) one leg curled under you



5. When something really amuses you, you react with...

a) big appreciated laugh

B ) a laugh, but not a loud one

c) a quiet chuckle

d) a sheepish smile



6. When you go to a party or social gathering you...

a) make a loud entrance so everyone notices you

B ) make a quiet entrance, looking around for someone you know

c) make the quietest entrance, trying to stay unnoticed



7. You're working very hard, concentrating hard, and you're interrupted......

a) welcome the break

B ) feel extremely irritated

c) vary between these two extremes



8. Which of the following colours do you like most?

a) Red or orange

B ) black

c) yellow or light blue

d) green

e) dark blue or purple

f) white

g) brown or gray



9. When you are in bed at night, in those last few moments before going to

sleep you are.

a) stretched out on your back

B ) stretched out face down on your stomach

c) on your side, slightly curled

d) with your head on one arm

e) with your head under the covers



10. You often dream that you are...

a) falling

B ) fighting or struggling

c) searching for something or somebody

d) flying or floating

e) you usually have dreamless sleep

f) your dreams are always pleasant











POINTS:

1. (a) 2 (B ) 4 © 6

2. (a) 6 (B ) 4 © 7 (d) 2 (e) 1

3. (a) 4 (B ) 2 © 5 (d) 7 (e) 6

4. (a) 4 (B ) 6 © 2 (d) 1

5. (a) 6 (B ) 4 © 3 (d) 5 (e) 2

6. (a) 6 (B ) 4 © 2

7. (a) 6 (B ) 2 © 4

8. (a) 6 (B ) 7 © 5 (d) 4 (e) 3 (f) 2 (g) 1

9. (a) 7 (B ) 6 © 4 (d) 2 (e) 1

10. (a) 4 (B ) 2 © 3 (d) 5 (e) 6 (f) 1



Now add up the total number of points.



OVER 60 POINTS: Others see you as someone they should "handle with care."

You're seen as vain, self-centered, and extremely dominant. Others may admire you, wishing they could be more like you, but don't always trust you, hesitating to become too deeply involved with you.



51 TO 60 POINTS: Others see you as an exciting, highly volatile, rather
impulsive personality; a natural leader, who's quick to make decisions,
though not always the right ones. They see you as bold and
adventuresome, someone who will try anything once; someone who take
chances and enjoys an adventure. They enjoy being in your company because
of the excitement you radiate.



41 TO 50 POINTS: Others see you as fresh, lively, charming, amusing,
practical, and always interesting; someone who's constantly in the
centre of attention, but sufficiently well-balanced not to let it go to their head.
They also see you as kind, considerate, and understanding, someone who'll
always cheer them up and help them out.



31 TO 40 POINTS: Others see you as sensible, cautious, careful & practical.
They see you as clever, gifted, or talented, but modest. Not a person who makes friends too quickly or easily, but someone who's extremely loyal to friends you do make and who expect the same loyalty in return. Those who really get to know you realize it takes a lot to shake your trust in your friends, but equally that it takes you a long time
to get over it if that trust is ever broken.



21 TO 30 POINTS: Your friends see you as painstaking and fussy. They see you
as very cautious, extremely careful, a slow and steady plodder. It would really surprise them if you ever did something impulsively or on the spur of the moment, expecting you to examine everything carefully from every angle and then, usually decide against it. They think this reaction is caused partly by your careful nature.



UNDER 21 POINTS: People think you are shy, nervous, and indecisive, someone
who needs looking after, who always wants someone else to make the decisions
& who doesn't want to get involved with anyone or anything! They see you as a worrier who always sees problems that don't exist.
Some people think you're boring. Only those who know you well know
that you aren't.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

i got a 40, which explains me the closest



> 31 TO 40 POINTS: Others see you as sensible, cautious, careful & practical.
> They see you as clever, gifted, or talented, but modest. Not a person who makes friends too quickly or easily, but someone who's extremely loyal to friends you do make and who expect the same loyalty in return. Those who really get to know you realize it takes a lot to shake your trust in your friends, but equally that it takes you a long time
> to get over it if that trust is ever broken.[/B]



i cant believe i just did this either


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I am a 40


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

I got 44, but the 31-40 describes me best. -_-


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

I got 36...very true too


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

41


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

35


----------



## Baby Gizmo (Apr 18, 2005)

I got a 41. This is me to a T.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MalteseJane_@Sep 22 2005, 12:05 AM
> *I am a 40
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=101980*


[/QUOTE]
I got 40 too


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

39







for what it's worth......


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I got a 46


----------



## lethalfire (Sep 7, 2005)

38 very true


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

35..... seems to fit.

Here's some info about it from Snopes.com

Snopes - Dr. Phil Test ??


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

I got a 43 but 31-40 fits me better.


----------



## dolcevita (Aug 3, 2005)

38 and very true. It's interesting that all of our scores so far are in the same ballpark.


----------



## jeanette (Mar 3, 2005)

I got a 41


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I got 42 and I think it is pretty close to how I feel about myself.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

I got a 37 , very impressed , it so true for me.


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

I got a 33...fits me perfectly...very interesting....I'm always amazed when these things work out...like how I'm a Virgo and that pretty much describes my personality too...weird...


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

31, i am alot like that


----------



## louise (Sep 10, 2005)

I got a 34, that sounds about right


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

I'm a 40--It seems pretty true


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

48


----------



## Vikki and Audrey (Jan 12, 2005)

I'm a 38 - same as Oprah!


----------



## Brooks (Jun 27, 2005)

Oohhh, I took this one already...47, I think it hit the nail on the head!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

34 for me...that's pretty good


----------



## maltx3 (Dec 23, 2004)

I got a 48, but the 31-40 suits me better I think.


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

I'm a 38, described me perfectly!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I took the test and scored a 51 then I relooked at the questions, one of them could go one of two ways.........if I am relaxing in the family and sitting with the ottoman then my legs are out straight, but if I am sitting at the breakfast table my legs are crossed







so I rescored the test and made a 49 so I guess I am on the cusp between.


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

34 - not bad


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

I got a 37, I really don't like these little tests, so why can't I stop taking them??







By the way, did anyone else take a Carreer Aptitude Test in High School? Back in the day, mine said I should be a postal worker, which is odd, because although I like getting mail, I don't think I'd get a kick out of delivering it


----------



## sassy14830 (Jan 19, 2005)

I got a 39 and it fits great


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

I got a 43. I think that is how I would be described by my friends.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bellasmommy_@Sep 22 2005, 11:48 PM
> *I got a 37, I really don't like these little tests, so why can't I stop taking them??
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

My Career Aptitute Test said I should be an orchestra conductor!! I can't imagine.....


----------



## scottchelf (Sep 25, 2004)

I got a 48.......

41 TO 50 POINTS: Others see you as fresh, lively, charming, amusing,
practical, and always interesting; someone who's constantly in the
centre of attention, but sufficiently well-balanced not to let it go to their head.
They also see you as kind, considerate, and understanding, someone who'll
always cheer them up and help them out.

not bad, very much a good description of me


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

I got a 40, most people do seem to get around 30-490


----------



## Jolie (May 16, 2005)

I'm a 47... sounds good, but I think Jolie is the center of attention.


----------

